# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Silverlight toolkit greyed out

## jakkjakk

Hi guys 
I'm trying to enable silverlight to a asp.net website. However, my silverlight toolbox is greyed out in my asp.net website. I downloaded the silverlight 4.0 toolbox from here:http://silverlight.codeplex.com/
I downloaded the april 2010 version. Then tried to add it to my toolbox and it won't add. I do not see any System.Web.Silverlight refrence anywhere. 

Now I can run my silverlight app in my asp.net website. If I add my .axp file to the ClientBin directory, then add the silverlight.js file to the website project. 

In my aspx file I add this:


```
 <div id="silverlightControlHost" style="width:100%; height:100%;" >
        <object data="data:application/x-silverlight-2," 
            type="application/x-silverlight-2" width="50%" style="height: 500px;" 
            height="100%">
		  <param name="source" value="ClientBin/clock.xap"/>
		  <param name="onError" value="onSilverlightError" />
		  <param name="background" value="white" />
		  <param name="minRuntimeVersion" value="4.0.50826.0" />
		  <param name="autoUpgrade" value="true" />
		  <a href="http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=149156&v=4.0.50826.0" style="text-decoration:none">
 			  <img src="http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=161376" alt="Get Microsoft Silverlight" style="border-style:none"/>
		  </a>
	    </object>
        <%--<iframe id="_sl_historyFrame" style="visibility:hidden;height:100%;width:100%;border:0px"></iframe>--%>
    </div>
```

It still works. However, I can't use the <asp:Silverlight> control. When I try to add this to my aspx file I get an error. 

<%@ Register Assembly="System.Web.Silverlight" 
    Namespace="System.Web.UI.SilverlightControls"
    TagPrefix="asp" %>

Anyone have any ideas on why this is the way it is and how can I get teh <asp:silverlight> control? thanks.

----------


## MattP

The <asp:Silverlight /> control was deprecated with the release of Silverlight 3.  The method you're using above is the correct way to add Silverlight to a page.

----------


## jakkjakk

oh thanks.

----------

